# Goodby Clark, my best friend



## johnrmason (Oct 13, 2003)

Clark died a week ago tomorrow morning. He was born September 20th 1988 and died March 12th 2005. I am all alone now and miss him very much. I expcet to see him coming around the corner or next to me when I wake up, but he is gone. John


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear Clark's passed. He was a handsome boy. If you're up to it, could you say if it was complications from the diabetes, or something else? RIP Clark.


----------



## Donaldjr1969 (Feb 8, 2005)

Hello. I am so sorry to hear about Clark. I share your pain because I remember having to put down my beloved Keekus back in 1994. I had her since January 1976. It is hard indeed not having your beloved kitty around anymore. But if there is anything to take solace in here, it is the fact you gave Clark nearly 17 years of a GREAT LIFE. Way too few cats today get to live much past a few years old.

Once again, sorry to hear about your loss. You will find many people here that will be a GREAT help in dealing with your loss.


----------



## johnrmason (Oct 13, 2003)

Superkitties said:


> Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear Clark's passed. He was a handsome boy. If you're up to it, could you say if it was complications from the diabetes, or something else? RIP Clark.


He just had his physical and shots a week before, the Dr said he needed his teeth cleaned. I was called to the office in the afternoon. Clark was paralyzed. His eyes were open and he knew I was there but he could not move. He was to stay overnight so they could give him IVs etc. The next morning the vet called and said he was dead.
He got over the diabetes a year ago. He was not on insulin, just kidney failure food. K/D. I was giving him 2.5 Mg of benazopril every day. He was fine when we went in for the teeth cleaning. Since I was in the military most of my adult life he was my first real pet. I think about him all the time.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm so sorry about Clark.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

John, I'm so sorry. I know how hard it is to lose a much loved pet and friend. He really _was_ a beautiful cat. I hope you visit often. You'll never be alone as long as you have understanding friends. Perhaps, when the time is right, you will be able to save a shelter kitty. Many blessings.


----------



## Kitty's Dad (Mar 12, 2005)

johnrmason said:


> Clark died a week ago tomorrow morning. He was born September 20th 1988 and died March 12th 2005. I am all alone now and miss him very much. I expcet to see him coming around the corner or next to me when I wake up, but he is gone. John


John,

I feel your pain. My cat, Kitty, died the day prior to yours. She lived from June 1987 to March 11th 2005, nearly the same lifespan as Clark. She was my best friend also. Best of luck coping with your loss.


----------



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

Oh, this is all making me cry.  

It reminds me of when we had to put Gizzy down last summer. He was 11 and his birthday would have been a few weeks ago. It's so difficult to deal with any death, but when your pet has been around SO long, you begin, in the back of your mind, to regard their lifespan as human. And it just isn't. 

Just know you are not alone in this sadness.


----------

